# Providence Shares



## Carrabrowne (10 Jun 2010)

I have about 7000 Providence Resources Shares. Their value was about 0,04 Euro per share up to end May 2010.

I now note that the shares quoted for this Company are a completely different price much higher, so I suspect a completely different share.

Anyone know what happened the old shares.. are they now worthless ??


----------



## Green (10 Jun 2010)

They had a share consolidation....if you had 7000 you might only have a much smaller number now..they would have reduced your shareholding put increased the share price....you can find further details at the link below..

http://www.iii.co.uk/investment/detail?code=cotn:PVR.L&display=discussion&it=le


----------



## SlurrySlump (10 Jun 2010)

Got my new cert today. I now have 20 of the new shares. I will put them alongside my Waterford Wedgewood, my Bradford and Bingley, my Cattles and my Woolworths.....seriously!

Never again.


----------

